# Furball Doing the ED



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yea! I've been wanting to do this about two months after I bought my last ride. I will use this thread to detail my steps. So we begin

2009-2013 - Pine over ED for years
2/18- Realize it's time to upgrade
2/20- Get the permission of the soon to be Mrs. Furball
2/23- Go to various local dealerships and plan to kill yourself as you realize people will lie to your face even when you show them the numbers in their face, and especially after they admit to their lack of knowledge when it comes to ED
2/23- Call one of the board sponsors, Adrian Avila, speak with him for three minutes, and be amazed at his honesty, knowledge base, and simple pricing
2/23- Trade e-mails refining order
2/25- Agree to pricing and equipment
2/25- Place Order
2/26- Confirmed for May 11 pickup
4/24 - Just hit production



Mein Build:
2013 335i, Sedan, X-drive
Estoril Blue
Black Leatherette
Dark Burl Walnut Trim
Pearl Gloss Chrome finisher
M-Sport
Heated Seats
Harman Kardon
Drivers Assistance Package
18" All Season Tires


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

You also should submit an itinerary of places you want to visit, so that we can shoot it down and try to fill it with places _we_ want to visit.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually, I want all of your ideas for things to do. The woman and I were thinking of arriving in Munich Saturday morning (8AM). Making a beeline to BMW. Getting the car. And then begin our adventures. 
First part of trip, Germany...then what? We will be there Friday to Friday


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

What dates are you aiming for?


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoping for Sat May 11, 13 or 14. Potentially we could meet up. Wait you are in SE PA. Where? Maybe we could meet up before then. How awesome is that


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Good for you, you will both enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

You will be going to........ Wait, wait, and wait some more.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

She initially was not going to go (save some money) but then she spoke to her parents and in a pouty voice "It's no fair he get's to do all the cool stuff. Africa/Kilimanjaro, Skiing in Utah...and I've been good, going to parents place in Florida and saving money. He get's to go on all these fun adventures. I want to go." I kept telling her she could go. Finally she decided, last night, that she would come along.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamdog said:


> You also should submit an itinerary of places you want to visit, so that we can shoot it down and try to fill it with places _we_ want to visit.


Love it!!

*Furby076:* Hoping for Sat May 11, 13 or 14.

*Furby076:* Actually, I want all of your ideas for things to do. The woman and I were thinking of arriving in Munich Saturday morning (8AM). Making a beeline to BMW. Getting the car. And then begin our adventures. 
First part of trip, Germany...then what? We will be there Friday to Friday

Let's hope you get the Saturday delivery. Maybe Adrian will be able to swing it. If not, you will be limited to a net four days of touring. For practical purposes that would limit you to southern Germany or, at most, parts of Austria and Switzerland.

Can you give us some idea of what you and your future wife enjoy doing when on vacation? Would you like to tour museums, churches, monasteries (some serving beer), palaces, castles, WWII sites, etc. Driving mountain passes, race tracks, winding roads? Or do you prefer "nature" in the form of rivers, mountains, lakes, hiking? Or all the above? All of these choices are within reach, but with a limited time it would be better to narrow it to the things that are of most interest to the two of you. It will help us focus on what is important to you, although, as Kamdog rightly says, we all have our biases.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

OK, this is a rough one I eventually chose to discard. But you look like a couple of young people in love, so......

Munich to Stuttgart for the Porsche tour.

Stuttgart to Reims, France, for some Champagne time. Then to Monet's gardens at Giverney, outside Paris. Then Paris with your sweetie.

You could do some autobahn time, a Porsche tour, a romantic day or two in Champagne, some art, and then Paris. Good for young lovers.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't want to take a car to Paris.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

A week will go by incredibly quickly, I know two weeks sure does, so I would head straight for Lake Como. Spend three or four days and head back to Munich.
You get to drive in the Alps, your new bride gets romantic candle light dinners beside a beautiful Italian lake.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Apparently the thing you do right after you fly into Germany's most spectacular city situated in her most breathtaking region of soaring mountains. gorgeous alpine lakes, delicious food, fine beers and wine and thousands of years of history is to drive off into Italy in your fine German auto to see George Clooneyville.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

sno_duc said:


> A week will go by incredibly quickly, I know two weeks sure does, so I would head straight for Lake Como. Spend three or four days and head back to Munich.
> You get to drive in the Alps, your new bride gets romantic candle light dinners beside a beautiful Italian lake.


Yep, this is a good plan for a first ED. Lots, and lots of things to do on Garda or Como. Garda is easier to navigate the perimeter roads but Como (Lago, not the city) is pretty spectacular - just ask George Clooney :thumbup:

dk


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

KLC said:


> I wouldn't want to take a car to Paris.


Take the car _to_ Paris, drop it off, then go _in _Paris.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kamdog said:


> You also should submit an itinerary of places you want to visit, so that we can shoot it down and try to fill it with places _we_ want to visit.


LOL! :rofl:



Kamdog said:


> Take the car _to_ Paris, drop it off, then go _in _Paris.


Yes, do this if Paris is on your itinerary like it was for us. There's even a car wash near the drop-off point. The guys will shuttle you to the airport where public transit can get you into the city on the cheap.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Gig103 said:


> LOL! :rofl:


It was funny


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

You sure have come a long way, Furby! You're going to have a great time.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my confirmation for May 11 pickup!!!! OH YEA


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Kamdog said:


> Take the car _to_ Paris, drop it off, then go _in _Paris.


:stupid:


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Fiancee was in Paris 2 years ago so is nixing that idea. She even said that Paris is no place for a car.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm spending a few days in the Berchtesgaden area... lots to do there. Driving south across the Grossglockner high alpine road (youtube it) one day. Eagles nest, lake konigssee, Salzburg, Ramsau Church, bits of the Alpenstrasse, etc.


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

Try this place - it's about 80 miles east of Paris and it's *amazing*

http://www.chateaudefere.com

15th century chateau adjacent to 11th century castle. Amazing 7 course meals. We slept in a turret with 10 foot thick walls (silent at night).

Ample spacious parking for Das Auto. Impress the heck out of Mrs Furball.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Why was step 3 getting permission from ''soon to be mrs furball''? 
I think an invitation to come along is sufficient.
Be careful of setting precedents, you will have to live with them...just my $.02

Enjoy!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

emdreiSMG said:


> Why was step 3 getting permission from ''soon to be mrs furball''?
> I think an invitation to come along is sufficient.
> Be careful of setting precedents, you will have to live with them...just my $.02
> 
> Enjoy!


Well permission may have been harsh. How about her approval? And who says she was originally invited :bigpimp:


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

K, approval=precedent also, IME.

Your money, your car, your time, your dream... You're not going to a strip club, seeing a past flame or doing something dangerous that requires approval.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

emdreiSMG said:


> K, approval=precedent also, IME.
> 
> Your money, your car, your time, your dream... *You're not going to a strip club, seeing a past flame or doing something dangerous *that requires approval.


heh. You don't know me do you


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

It is better to ask forgiveness than permission. - Rear Admiral Grace Hopper


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

petriej said:


> It is better to ask forgiveness than permission. - Rear Admiral Grace Hopper


Love is grand, divorce is 50 

When spending family money it's nice to confirm with the lady. She is not a car driver. She would be fine with any car (she suggested the Honda Fit, at which point I almost threw a fit). So getting the Bimmer is purely to "humor" me


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

No, I don't know you, but I know more than a few guys like you who end up deferring to their wife's approval for their activities, purchases, etc.

Good luck finding a woman who asks your permission/approval for blowing wad$ on purses, shoes, laser dermatology, or any of the other random BS expenditures that women blithely make. Hardly any of them are capable of understanding that these same expenditures collectively add up to a large #. All the while they let you do the heavy lifting-paying mortgage, prop taxes, saving for retirement, paying for the insurance, etc...
Good for you if the soon to be Mrs. Furball is capable of pulling her own weight, pursuing common goals, using self-imposed limits and playing for the same team. If so, you've got a rare one and ENJOY it!!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

emdreiSMG said:


> No, I don't know you, but I know more than a few guys like you who end up deferring to their wife's approval for their activities, purchases, etc.
> 
> Good luck finding a woman who asks your permission/approval for blowing wad$ on purses, shoes, laser dermatology, or any of the other random BS expenditures that women blithely make. Hardly any of them are capable of understanding that these same expenditures collectively add up to a large #. All the while they let you do the heavy lifting-paying mortgage, prop taxes, saving for retirement, paying for the insurance, etc...
> Good for you if the soon to be Mrs. Furball is capable of pulling her own weight, pursuing common goals, using self-imposed limits and playing for the same team. If so, you've got a rare one and ENJOY it!!


:banghead:
Leave it to the intarwebz (and partly my fault) for not being able to convey sarcism.

My relationship with the soon-to-be is awesome, otherwise it would not be (just ask anyone in the E90 subforum...I've dumped previous fiancee 

Me and the roommate talk about finances and agree on major purposes.

As for her pulling her weight: Amazing cook (one of her cod dishes is my favorite thing to eat), we live in her (or as she says it OUR) house, she makes 50% more than me (BoltJames STATUS!) which probably makes me the arm candy, she is sweet, quirky and funny.

While she does like her shoes, I love my scuba diving. So we equal out in yearly expenditures 

You on the other hand sound like you have had bad experiences, or potentially no experience but just going from other peoples life situations or what you read on the webz. Hopefully it's the latter.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

:rofl: BoltJames. I miss the E90 forum.




...not really.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations! U da man! All we need now is the car to get back before C2C5. Being on the East Coast definitely helps that situation.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

It is entirely appropriate for you to share this with the love of your life. Don't let these guys yank your chain too hard.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a question. My old BMW's registration expired (no big deal I sold it). I plan to use my license plate on my new car. Do I need to renew the registration or do anything with the plate?


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

furby076 said:


> : she makes 50% more than me (BoltJames STATUS!) which probably makes me the arm candy, she is sweet, quirky and funny.


Only 50%? You're lucky, there's still a possibility for you that ppl will see your stuff and reasonably think it's "yours".


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

furby076 said:


> Got a question. My old BMW's registration expired (no big deal I sold it). I plan to use my license plate on my new car. Do I need to renew the registration or do anything with the plate?


Is it a personal plate? What state are you in?


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

jtuds said:


> Only 50%? You're lucky, there's still a possibility for you that ppl will see your stuff and reasonably think it's "yours".


Once people realize that I may be mocked.



Popoemt said:


> Is it a personal plate? What state are you in?


PA. It's college alumni plates


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

furby076 said:


> Once people realize that I may be mocked.


 Screw it, let the ladies do the heavy lifting.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

furby076 said:


> Once people realize that I may be mocked.


I think people are open minded nowadays. They will mock you whether they realize it or not.


----------

